# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2013



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Nickname (1 Abr 2013 às 08:58)

Está a ser uma manhã de aguaceiros por aqui.
Neste momento cai o aguaceiro mais forte da manhã.

Manhã fresca, a minima foi de 6ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Abr 2013 às 09:02)

Bom dia, por aqui céu muito nublado e sem  de momento

*Temp. 11.0ºC
HR 91%
Pressão 1008 hPa
Vento 12.2 km/h de W
Precipitação 1.0 mm*


----------



## Nickname (1 Abr 2013 às 09:08)

Céu muito escuro e chove intensamente


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2013 às 15:26)

Boas.Nuvens e sol...já se fez cair por aqui um bom aguaceiro,depois de uma pausa,novamente nova carga de aguaceiros  de ,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Abr 2013 às 16:39)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu tem sido um dia marcado por aguaceiros não muito abundantes, mas intensos, com granizo e vento forte, apesar de num curto espaço de tempo.


----------



## Serrano (1 Abr 2013 às 16:55)

Sucedem-se os aguaceiros no Sarzedo, agora com 10.7ºC no termómetro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2013 às 19:13)

Boas,mais sol do que nuvens,a tarde têm sido ventosa com algumas rajadas ,com 13.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.8ºC / 16.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Abr 2013 às 20:17)

Boas tardes!

Continua tudo sereno, com céu maioritariamente nublado, um ou outro chuvisco, nada de dramático. O vento está fraco, de quadrante W.

Atual 9,9ºC, com 9,5mm.

________________________
Março terminou com um acumulado total de 350,5mm!


----------



## joselamego (1 Abr 2013 às 20:52)

Boas,
aqui por Lamego dia pautado por aguaceiros intercalados com abertas. Os aguaceiros ainda moderados e que deu para as ruas ficarem alagadas.
Temperatura máxima de 10 graus.
Atual - 8 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2013 às 21:16)

Céu limpo e vento muito mais calmo,com 10.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Abr 2013 às 21:19)

boas

dia de aguaceiros por vezes de granizo, mas com sol a aparecer. o vento soprou moderado durante a tarde. 

temperaturas: 

18.3ºC de máxima
9.7ºC de minima

atualmente, céu nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 11.4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Abr 2013 às 21:41)

tal como tinha dito ontem, cá vão algumas fotos da Barragem da Aguieira, ja ha muito tempo que nao a via descarregar assim:


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Abr 2013 às 00:42)

A festa elétrica passou de raspão. Ainda vi alguns relâmpagos mas um pouco distantes. Chove fraco e estão 9.7ºc.


----------



## Norther (2 Abr 2013 às 01:04)

Por aqui chove moderado, pingos bem grandes


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2013 às 15:27)

Boas,esta noite já foi mais ...hoje muito sol e menos nuvens,com 16.9ºc e algum vento.


----------



## joselamego (2 Abr 2013 às 17:54)

Boas,
aqui por Lamego, dia com abertas, com algum sol...
Temperatura mínima de 5
Máxima de 14 graus.

Amanhã e quinta dia de chuva ou aguaceiros.
A partir de sexta o tempo mudará, o anticiclone dos Açores subirá e virá bom tempo.
Mas vamos ver se será para todo o mês como alguns dizem, eu penso que deverá ser um mês intercalado com sol e alguns aguceiros, sobretudo a partir do dia 17/18 abril...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2013 às 18:48)

Boas,tarde soalheira com algumas nuvens,com 16.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 17.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Abr 2013 às 21:07)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, com o céu geralmente nublado.

temperaturas: 

8.3ºC de minima
20.7ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu nublado, sem vento e sigo com 13.5ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Abr 2013 às 21:40)

Nem um único alerta o Norte tem, está verde como uma alface.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2013 às 22:06)

Boas,tudo calmo ...limpo e sem vento,com 11.8ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Abr 2013 às 00:25)

Célula com bastante atividade elétrica no Atlântico, parece estar a selocar-se para norte, e não querer entrar no território


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2013 às 12:04)

Bom dia .

Desde as 8h bem chuvida ,com 9.1ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (3 Abr 2013 às 12:54)

Boas, depois de um dia de sol e bem ameno como o de ontem, hoje parece que regressou o Inverno, chuva, vento forte, nevoeiro e granizo a períodos
com uns agradáveis 5.5ºC ehehe


----------



## Z13 (3 Abr 2013 às 14:42)

Boa tarde,

chuva moderada por Bragança, com *7,7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2013 às 15:05)

Boas,por aqui já houve bons momentos de sol,no horizonte  a SWW,vêm de lá uma escuridão ,não tarda que ,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2013 às 15:36)

Por aqui o céu já fechou ,o vento aumentar e neste momento já chove bem ,a descer bem com 11.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Abr 2013 às 15:43)

Trovoada a caminho, já ouço estrondos...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2013 às 15:46)

Continua a ,com a temperatura a levar uma porrada ,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2013 às 16:35)

Já tudo calmo,deixou de chover,ainda sem sol ,mas não tarda nada aparecer,a temperatura a subir devagar com 10.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (3 Abr 2013 às 17:58)

chuva, chuva e mais chuva...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2013 às 18:14)

Sol e nuvens,com 12.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.8ºC / 14.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Abr 2013 às 18:36)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de alguns aguaceiros, da parte da tarde igual, mas com trovoada. 

temperaturas: 

8.4ºC de minima
6.3ºC de máxima

atuais: céu muito nublado, troveja para os lados de Tondela ouço bem os trovões e também alguns raios, pois esta muito escuro, não ha vento e sigo com 9.9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Abr 2013 às 19:17)

vai trovejando ligeiramente  chove moderado


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Abr 2013 às 19:33)

Trovoadas fortes mas bastante dispersas, por agora chove fraco e abriu-se um buraco de sol que já se tapou. O céu está muito carregado, com nuvens muito baixas, e a trovoada acho que vai voltar...


----------



## Serra do Açor (3 Abr 2013 às 20:29)

Boa noite , pela serra e durante a parte da manhã bastante chuva e alguma àgua neve misturada na chuva aos 1100 mts com 3ºc de temperatura.Vai trovejando e relampejando.


----------



## raposo_744 (3 Abr 2013 às 21:36)

Alvares com muita chuva no  periodo AM

Temperatur amena,no cair da noiite trovoada sem vento

CABRIL em descarga nas 3 bocas


----------



## raposo_744 (3 Abr 2013 às 21:42)

Cabril


----------



## Mjhb (3 Abr 2013 às 22:28)

Boas noites!

Em Viseu foi um dia marcado por períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros moderados ou fortes, com vento moderado. A trovoada chegou mais ao final da tarde e ainda permanece.

Atual 8,4ºC, com 18,5mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2013 às 23:28)

Céu com nuvens e uns aguaceiros de vez em quando,com 9.0ºC.


----------



## joselamego (3 Abr 2013 às 23:47)

Hoje por Lamego, dia nublado, sem sol e com aguaceiros, sobretudo de tarde.
Não houve infelizmente trovoada.
temparatura máxima mais fresca hoje, cerca de 11 graus
mínima de 6
amanhã espera-se mais aguaceiros para na sexta vir o céu limpo


----------



## Z13 (4 Abr 2013 às 12:23)

Manhã de nevoeiro por Bragança, que está em remissão 

Neste momento algum sol e *12,8ºC*

Mínima de 4,1ºC


----------



## jonyyy (4 Abr 2013 às 14:46)

Boas, ontem a noite por estas bandas caiu bastante granizo, e a momentos agua-neve, com temperatura na ordem dos 3ºC, trovoada é que nem vela...
Hoje pela manha algumas nuvens mas sem chuva, agora esta a ficar o céu mais carregado e bastante vento, com 7,5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (4 Abr 2013 às 14:46)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu o tempo está já com um abafado típico dos dias húmidos da primavera, mas com um céu maioritariamente nublado por cumulus e nuvens altas.

A mínima rondou os 7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2013 às 15:12)

Boas,esta noite e manhã ainda foi de aguaceiros e alguns foram fortes ,desda as 10h que não pinga,até agora 9.3mm,no céu muitas nuvens...umas gordas e outras magras ,o sol ainda mal apareceu ,com 14.0ºC e vento fraco.

A precipitação de ontem foi de 15.1mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2013 às 17:10)

Boas,tarde ainda muito calma...nuvens e sol,a SW muito negro ,mas ainda muito longe,hoje as nuvens vão com andamento muito devagar ,com 15.9ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2013 às 18:41)

A tarde continua calma ,nublado e vento fraco,a sul continua negro,as nuvens vão em direção ao sul,com 13.5ºC.

Dados de 7.7ºC / 16.3ºC.

Neste momento uma nuvem mais carregada está deixar cair alguns aguaceiros .


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Abr 2013 às 18:44)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado com boas abertas durante a tarde. ainda não choveu hoje. 

7.8ºC de minima
19.3ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu muito nublado, muito escuro a Sul vento fraco e sigo com 14.7ºC


----------



## jonyyy (4 Abr 2013 às 20:07)

Boas por aqui de tarde caiu uma boa granizada, viam-se mesmo as bandas de precipitação






[/IMG]


----------



## jonyyy (4 Abr 2013 às 20:08)

peço desculpa por meter a foto tao grande


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2013 às 22:17)

Boas,por aqui ainda nublado e vâo caindo aguaceiros fracos,com 10.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (5 Abr 2013 às 13:53)

Boa tarde

Por agora, céu parcialmente nublado e 8,7ºC. Algum gelo nos carros pela manhã, aqui na cidade, e na serra da Nogueira uma bonita nevada acima dos 900-1000m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2013 às 14:14)

Boas,dia fresco ...pela manhã céu limpo e vento modrado de N e ,para dar lugar já com muitas nuvens e o vento agora mais calmo,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (5 Abr 2013 às 15:57)

A neve na Nogueira já desapareceu, mas na Sanábria ainda vai nevando.





Por aqui, algumas nuvens, vento forte e 8,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2013 às 16:38)

Céu quase limpo,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2013 às 18:10)

Boas,sol e poucas nuvens...ambiente ainda morno,não tarda que a temperatura caia a pique ,com 13.0ºC e algum vento.

Dados de hoje 5.3ºC / 14.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2013 às 22:02)

Céu limpo com ambiente na rua ,com 8.3ºC e vento fresco.


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Abr 2013 às 22:49)

Boa noite , pela serra e durante a manhã a temperatura nos 2º c com o vento a soprar moderado a bonançoso, sigo com 2.9ºc.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Abr 2013 às 23:44)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado, com o sol a reinar.  o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde. 

temperaturas: 

8.1ºC de minima
16.5ºC de máxima

atuais: 

estou em Gouveia, onde esta tudo calmo, céu nublado vento fraco e fresquinho sigo com 5.8ºC


----------



## Nickname (6 Abr 2013 às 10:34)

Hoje é dia de sol e frio.
A minima foi de 0.0ºC no aeródromo e por volta dos -1ºC na cidade.


----------



## invent (6 Abr 2013 às 12:53)

Esta noite passada caiu uma boa camada de geada, muita fruta foi à vida.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Abr 2013 às 15:45)

Muita geada de manhã, com 0.4ºc. Segue-se um dia solarengo com vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2013 às 16:29)

Boas ,noite e manhã ainda fria,tarde com um céu limpo e ambiente com o sol quente ,com 16.1ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Dan (6 Abr 2013 às 16:59)

Um dia bem mais quente hoje, mas ainda muita neve nas montanhas.












Muito sol e 12,8ºC por agora.


----------



## Serrano (6 Abr 2013 às 18:44)

11.1ºC no Sarzedo, com o agradável brilho do sol...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2013 às 20:00)

Boas,aproveitando o muito sol do dia de hoje...o primeiro corte da relva do ano no jardim ,o céu vai ficando nublado por nuvens altas e sem vento,com 12.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 2.4ºC / 16.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Abr 2013 às 21:03)

boas

por Gouveia o céu foi de céu limpo, e quentinho, apesar de manha ter estado muito frio, mas o vento não deixou a geada agarrar. 

temperatura: 
18.7ºC de maxima
0.9ºC de minima

atuais: 

céu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 7.5ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Abr 2013 às 21:20)

Boas, de manhã esteve geada  neste momento *9.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2013 às 21:37)

Tudo calmo com o ambiente na rua a refrescar ,com 9.9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (6 Abr 2013 às 22:20)

Boa noite!

Hoje tivemos aqui pelo Nordeste um belo dia de sol, mas amanha volta o tempo cinzento e alguma precipitação..

Por agora 6.8ºC na estação Z13.


----------



## panda (6 Abr 2013 às 22:44)

Temperatura actual 8.1ºC
Dados de hoje 2.7ºC / 16.5ºC


----------



## Nickname (7 Abr 2013 às 09:45)

Manhã muito fria e céu completamente nublado, por nuvens altas.


----------



## Serra do Açor (7 Abr 2013 às 10:18)

Bom dia, ontem por aqui a minima desceu até aos - 1.5º com formação de geada , durante o dia um excelente dia de Sol com alguma aragem durante a manhã , à tarde subi até a Torre e esteve uma excelente tarde , ainda há bastante neve acumulada até mesmo sem ser na torre o que proporciona uma tarde excelente para miudos e graudos ,já há um bom par de anos que não via tanta neve em abril na serra , sigo com 12.5º e céu nublado.


----------



## Serrano (7 Abr 2013 às 15:01)

Algumas gotas no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 12.1ºC.


----------



## Nickname (7 Abr 2013 às 16:52)

19 horas : Chuva fraca(acumuladopor volta dos 5mm) e quase constante desde as 11h da manhã.
Mínima de 4ºC, máxima de 8ºC, dia de Inverno


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2013 às 19:26)

Boas,este FS C.Branco foi invadido pelos motequeiros,nunca tinha visto tantas motos juntas ,eram milhares em concentração,fizeram um belo espectáculo com o bom tempo ajudar com sol e nuvens,ainda não choveu com o céu neste momento muito nublado,com 13.0ºC e algum vento de WNW.

Dados de hoje 5.6ºC / 17.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2013 às 21:11)

Ainda nublado e sem chuva,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Abr 2013 às 22:56)

Quase todo o dia foi marcado pela presença de chuva muito miudinha, como se costuma dizer chuva molha tolos . Por agora são visíveis pequeníssimas abertas, com 9.0ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2013 às 11:43)

Bom dia.

Aqui pela zona...com nuvens altas e médias ,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## Gato Preto (8 Abr 2013 às 12:02)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Bom dia, ontem por aqui a minima desceu até aos - 1.5º com formação de geada , durante o dia um excelente dia de Sol com alguma aragem durante a manhã , à tarde subi até a Torre e esteve uma excelente tarde , ainda há bastante neve acumulada até mesmo sem ser na torre o que proporciona uma tarde excelente para miudos e graudos ,já há um bom par de anos que não via tanta neve em abril na serra , sigo com 12.5º e céu nublado.



Também estive na Torre este fim-de-semana!
Há uns anos para cá vou à serra nesta altura do ano e nunca me lembro de ver tanta neve acumulada.
No sábado esteve um dia fabuloso de sol, com 0 a 2ºC na Torre mas sem vento. A sensação térmica era muito agradável (mais tarde coloco aqui as fotos melhores). 
No domingo entre as 11h e as 13h nevava a partir dos 1500/1600, mas a temperatura estava demasiado alta (2 a 4ºC), descongelando logo que tocava em qualquer superfície, mas não deixa de ser sempre algo fascinante para uma pessoa que vive e trabalha na região de Lisboa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2013 às 14:29)

Boas,tudo igual...nuvens e pouco sol,com 14.9ºC e algum vento de WSW.


----------



## MSantos (8 Abr 2013 às 16:08)

Boa tarde!


Céu nublado com algumas (poucas) abertas aqui em Bragança, 10.2ºC na estação da ESAB-IPB.


----------



## jonyyy (8 Abr 2013 às 18:04)

Boas, por aqui dia bem agradável, mínima de 3ºC , Máxima de 9ºC,  com pouco vento por agora céu nublado com 8ºC


----------



## Nickname (8 Abr 2013 às 18:14)

Choveu algo durante a manhã (1mm), céu nublado o resto do dia.
Minima na casa dos 5ºC, máxima na casa dos 11ºC


----------



## Serra do Açor (8 Abr 2013 às 18:45)

Gato Preto disse:


> Também estive na Torre este fim-de-semana!
> Há uns anos para cá vou à serra nesta altura do ano e nunca me lembro de ver tanta neve acumulada.
> No sábado esteve um dia fabuloso de sol, com 0 a 2ºC na Torre mas sem vento. A sensação térmica era muito agradável (mais tarde coloco aqui as fotos melhores).
> No domingo entre as 11h e as 13h nevava a partir dos 1500/1600, mas a temperatura estava demasiado alta (2 a 4ºC), descongelando logo que tocava em qualquer superfície, mas não deixa de ser sempre algo fascinante para uma pessoa que vive e trabalha na região de Lisboa.



Boa tarde , hoje pela serra do açor a temperatura nos 5º com o vento a soprar fraco e céu nublado.

Sim é sempre espetacular ver nevar ainda mais quando não se tem muitas opurtunidades para observar , eu como ando pela serra quando a cota desce ao 1000 mts por norma apanho sempre neve e tenho oportunidade de ver nevar com alguma frequencia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2013 às 19:09)

Boas,ainda muitas nuvens altas e médias com restos ainda de sol ,com 13.5ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 7.5ºC / 15.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2013 às 21:18)

Boas,já com céu limpo e com 10.7ºC.


----------



## Gato Preto (8 Abr 2013 às 23:33)

Gato Preto disse:


> Também estive na Torre este fim-de-semana!
> Há uns anos para cá vou à serra nesta altura do ano e nunca me lembro de ver tanta neve acumulada.
> No sábado esteve um dia fabuloso de sol, com 0 a 2ºC na Torre mas sem vento. A sensação térmica era muito agradável (mais tarde coloco aqui as fotos melhores).
> No domingo entre as 11h e as 13h nevava a partir dos 1500/1600, mas a temperatura estava demasiado alta (2 a 4ºC), descongelando logo que tocava em qualquer superfície, mas não deixa de ser sempre algo fascinante para uma pessoa que vive e trabalha na região de Lisboa.



Aqui estão as fotos prometidas:


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Abr 2013 às 11:01)

Boas, por aqui amanheceu com muitas nuvens e pelas 8h00 começou a 

*Temp. 12.8ºC *


----------



## jonyyy (9 Abr 2013 às 12:20)

Boas, por aqui hoje é dia de nevoeiro com chuva molha-tolos sem vento e com 7.5ºC


----------



## Nickname (9 Abr 2013 às 12:24)

Manhã de chuviscos até ás 11horas (3mm), a partir daí céu nublado.
Temperatura nos 9/10ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2013 às 14:00)

Boas,por aqui o dia acordou muito nublado e já algum tempo com chuva fraca,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## CptRena (9 Abr 2013 às 14:25)

Parece estar a querer formarem-se alguns aguaceiros pela zona Centro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2013 às 16:58)

Boas,céu muito nublado e vento moderado de WNW,com 15.4ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (9 Abr 2013 às 18:15)

Por aqui abriu o sol, levantou o nevoeiro e também está mais vento, 9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2013 às 18:53)

Ainda muitas nuvens e com boas abertas,com 14.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.2ºC / 15.6ºC


----------



## MSantos (9 Abr 2013 às 20:54)

Boa noite!

Depois de algum chuvisco de manhã aqui em Bragança a trouxe uma melhoria do estado do tempo e houve algum sol. Por agora vai arrefecendo 8.9ºC na estação da minha escola (ESA-IPB).


----------



## Serra do Açor (9 Abr 2013 às 20:59)

Boas fotos Gato Preto.

Hoje pela serra a temperatura nos 7º com chuva durante a parte da manhã , primeiro miudinha mas depois já moderada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2013 às 22:00)

Céu limpo e lá fora com 10.7ºC.


----------



## srr (9 Abr 2013 às 22:12)

1,2 mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2013 às 11:43)

Bom dia .

Por aqui a manhã foi passada por chuva fraca,neste momento já alguns minutos deixou de chover e parece vai abrir ,com 14.5ºC e vento moderado de SW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2013 às 12:15)

Já com os primeiros momentos de sol do dia ,com 15.4ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (10 Abr 2013 às 17:56)

Boas, por aqui foi um dia de nevoeiro e com alguma chuva durante a manha, por agora 10.5ºC sem vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2013 às 19:33)

Boas,a tarde ainda foi de aguaceiros por vezes moderados,o céu continua muito nublado e a qualquer momento pode haver mais ,com 14.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.2ºC / 16.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2013 às 21:59)

O céu continua muito nublado por nuvens baixas com alguns pingos de vez em quando,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Abr 2013 às 23:09)

boas

nos últimos 2 dias , tem sido chatos, com o céu muito nublado ou encoberto, temperaturas quase fotocopia do dia anterior. o que vale é que nem está frio. 

temperaturas de hoje:   10.2ºC \ 19.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2013 às 11:38)

Bom dia .

Desde as 10h30m com a chuva de volta e vento moderado de SW,com 12.9ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (11 Abr 2013 às 11:59)

Bom dia

Por aqui temos uma manha de inverno, chuva forte a períodos, nevoeiro cerrado e vento bem forte, com 7ºC a momentos.


----------



## joselamego (11 Abr 2013 às 12:30)

Por Lamego manhã de chuva, por vezes mais forte, temperatura de 10 graus.
são os últimos cartuchos do inverno. A partir de sexta/sábado o sol virá e reinará...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2013 às 13:33)

Neste momento chove bem ,com 13.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2013 às 14:18)

Depois de meia hora bem chuvida,parece que é desta que vêm por ai o sol ,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2013 às 15:56)

Boas ,hora já com sol e ainda algumas nuvens,o vento ainda moderado de WNW,com 17.0ºC .


----------



## panda (11 Abr 2013 às 16:23)

Sol e nuvens 
Temperatura actual 15.2ºC


----------



## jonyyy (11 Abr 2013 às 17:19)

Depois de manha invernosa a tarde veio primaveril por agora algumas nuvens, vento forte mas com 10.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2013 às 19:02)

Boas,por aqui o resto da tarde já foi de muito sol,que ajudou o ambiente na rua aquecer ,ainda algumas nuvens e algum vento de WNW,com 14.3ºC.

Esta miníma de hoje ainda vai ser mais baixa...penso eu .

Dados de hoje 9.0ºC / 17.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2013 às 22:13)

Com céu limpo e o ambiente na rua vai-se refrescando,com 9.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Abr 2013 às 23:34)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de chuvinha, moderada. mas sem vento durante todo o dia. 
depois do meio da tarde ja houve boas abertas, que venha lá o sol e o calor e com a acompanhante ocasional... a senhora trovoada, ja tenho saudades de ver umas nuvens destas: 

URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/29/sdc12038d.jpg/]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]

atuais: 

ceu nublado, sem vento e sigo com 11.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2013 às 12:00)

Bom dia .

Sol e nuvens com 15.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2013 às 14:10)

Boas ,por aqui os momentos de sol cada vez maiores ,com 16.1ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (12 Abr 2013 às 15:04)

Boas

Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado até ao momento, com poucas abertas, pouco vento e com 9.5ºC a momentos


----------



## Dan (12 Abr 2013 às 15:06)

Chuva fraca e 11,0ºC por aqui.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Abr 2013 às 15:36)

Por Viseu está um dia marcado pelo céu nublado e por chuviscos esporádicos e de curta duração.
O vento é fraco a moderado, do quadrante W.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2013 às 18:05)

Boas,por aqui a tarde está a ser com o ambiente agradavél para os mais friorentos ,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 17.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2013 às 19:27)

Por aqui o céu já vai ficando limpo de nuvens,com 15.8ºC e vento fraco de WNW.

Dados de hoje 6.9ºC / 18.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Abr 2013 às 21:16)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente nublado, mas com boas abertas. 
houve algum vento durante a tarde. 

temperaturas: 9.8ºC \ 20.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2013 às 22:26)

Tudo calmo sem vento,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (13 Abr 2013 às 11:51)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 13,1ºC por aqui.


----------



## invent (13 Abr 2013 às 11:58)

Belo dia de primavera, céu parcialmente limpo, 16ºC.


----------



## invent (13 Abr 2013 às 14:34)

Tem aquecido, céu com algumas nuvens, 20,8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Abr 2013 às 16:27)

Boa tarde!

Por Viseu tem sido um dia marcado por muito sol, "calor" e vento fraco do quadrante S. No entanto, pela manhã e até às 10h30, o nevoeiro e as nuvens baixas foram presença notada, pelo que o aquecimento só se fez notar pela hora de almoço.

Segue, portanto, um dia de primavera, que há muito esperava! 

Atual 17,3ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (13 Abr 2013 às 19:12)

Boas, dia de primavera por aqui, com bastante sol
Temperaturas entre os 6ºC e os 15ºC 
Por agora 14.5ºC sem vento


----------



## Serrano (13 Abr 2013 às 19:40)

16.3ºC no Sarzedo e ainda brilha o sol.


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Abr 2013 às 21:54)

boas

dia de sol e quentinho, com o vento fraco durante a tarde. 

temperaturas:  7.4ºC  -»  23.3ºC

atualmente ceu limpo, sem vento e sigo com uns agradáveis 14.6ºC, ja se sente a diferença na rua.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2013 às 22:44)

Boas,hoje foi um rico dia ...dizem que amanhã que ainda está melhor,até eu já estava,com saudades de um destes dias,apesar não gostar nada do ,tudo calmo sem vento e ainda 15.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.1ºC / 20.8ºC.


----------



## Nickname (13 Abr 2013 às 22:53)

19ºC de máxima, dia mais quente do ano.


----------



## invent (14 Abr 2013 às 12:04)

Hoje sim, até já se sente um vento quente, de momento 21ºC.


----------



## Nickname (14 Abr 2013 às 13:13)

Hoje já é dia de t-shirt, parece Junho.
Até a mínima, que foi na ordem dos 10ºC, é mais própria de Junho que de Abril.


----------



## Serrano (14 Abr 2013 às 17:30)

20.1ºC no Sarzedo, algo que não acontecia desde 12 de Outubro passado...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2013 às 19:13)

Boas,hoje ainda foi mais forte ,pela tarde algumas nuvens e tudo calmo,com 21.7ºC e vento fraco.


Dados de hoje 11.8ºC / 24.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2013 às 21:50)

Por ainda com uns calmos 16.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Abr 2013 às 23:08)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, com vento da parte da tarde. 

temperaturas:   10.1ºC  »»  22.7ºC 

atuais: céu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 13.4ºC


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2013 às 01:58)

À 1 da manhã estava mais frio em Viseu (9.2ºC) que nas Penhas Douradas(9.4ºC).
Efeméride que acontece poucas vezes por ano


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2013 às 15:39)

Boas mais um dia Quentinho ,pela manhã ainda foi de céu limpo para dar lugar algumas nuvens pela tarde e algum vento,com 22.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2013 às 18:35)

Boas,mais sol e menos nuvens ,ainda com ambiente quente,com 22.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.6ºC / 23.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Abr 2013 às 19:12)

Boa tarde.

Por Viseu foi um dia marcado por céu muito nublado pela manhã, que se tornou pouco nublado por nuvens altas a partir do meio da tarde. O vento foi moderado do quadrante W.

Atual 16,6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2013 às 22:16)

Por Lamego, manhã com nuvens e um sol timido. Temperatura mínima de 9
maxima de 19 graus, com sol durante a tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2013 às 22:27)

Tudo calmo com 14.5ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (15 Abr 2013 às 22:49)

Boas noites

Dia calmo por aqui, com muitos cúmulos pelas horas centrais do dia, o que impediu que a temperatura subisse muito, ficando-se pelos 16.5ºC
Por agora mais fresquito com 9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Abr 2013 às 23:11)

boas

por aqui, o dia começou com o céu muito nublado, mas tornou-se gradualmente limpo ao longo do dia.
o vento foi fraco durante a tarde.

temperaturas: 10.7ºC  »  21.8ºC

atuais: 

ceu limpo sem vento e sigo com 11.5ºC


----------



## jonyyy (16 Abr 2013 às 14:20)

Boas

Dia quentinho e soalheiro por aqui praticamente sem vento e com 18ºC a momentos.
Para 6a é que dá uma quebra acentuada de temperatura, com uma max de 9ºC segundo o IPMA


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2013 às 15:28)

Boas ,hoje por aqui é feriado no concelho de C.Branco ,em honra da Nossa Senhora de Mércules,que fica situada fora da cidade,como tradição,com passagem pela romaria para uma almoçarada,como ementa,uma sardilhada na brasa com feijão frade ,ambiente na rua ,não podia  estar do melhor com um sol quente sobre um céu limpo ,com 23.5ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## panda (16 Abr 2013 às 19:59)

Temperatura actual 20ºC e 27%hr
Temperatura máxima de hoje 26.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (16 Abr 2013 às 20:00)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu hoje foi dia de manhã fresca, com muito orvalho e ambiente húmido. Ao longo da tarde o céu esteve limpo, o vento moderado de quadrante S e as temperaturas subiram a 21ºC.

Atual 17,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2013 às 21:21)

Boas,fim de tarde já quente,tudo calmo com 16.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.6ºC / 25.2ºC.


----------



## invent (16 Abr 2013 às 22:24)

Hoje apanhei 25ºC, que grande dia de verão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2013 às 12:36)

Bom dia ,por aqui já vão caindo  os limões e laranjas de maduro no meu quintal ...todo os dias um balde,o da culpa ,ontem davam 27.0ºC hoje dão 26.0ºC,já falta pouco para chegar,com 24.2ºC sobre um céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2013 às 13:59)

A máxima já foi tocada...com 26.0ºC,ainda falta o resto da tarde .


----------



## Nickname (17 Abr 2013 às 15:56)

Hoje ás 7 horas as estações de Viseu Aeródromo e de Viseu cidade registavam 7ºC de diferença!!!

Aeródromo - 14.6ºC
Cidade - 7.6ºC

Nunca tinha visto tão grande discrepância entre estas duas estações.
São estações separadas por 6km e a do aeródromo encontra-se a mais 170 metros de altitude.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2013 às 15:57)

Boas,cá me parecia que o gajo já se apresentava hoje de calções e chilenos ,nem os 26/27ºC chegaram,com 28.1ºC e mais algumas migalhas que ainda estão por chegar.


----------



## Nickname (17 Abr 2013 às 16:01)

Hoje está um dia fabuloso, 23/24ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2013 às 19:33)

Boas,por pouco ia arrebentando balão ,pelo fim de tarde apareceu a brisa de W,com 22.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 28.3ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Abr 2013 às 20:20)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo com vento fraco desde o inicio da tarde. 

temperaturas:  9.2ºC  »  23.4ºC de máxima

atuais:  

céu limpo vento fraco e sigo com 15.9ºC


----------



## jonyyy (17 Abr 2013 às 21:52)

Boas
Por aqui foi um dia de quase Verão temperatura mínima de 13ºC e máxima de 21ºC com algum vento pela tarde


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2013 às 22:11)

Tudo calmo com uma ligeira brisa de WNW,com 16.9ºC.


----------



## invent (18 Abr 2013 às 00:24)

Hoje apanhei 25.2ºC, que grande dia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2013 às 15:50)

Boas ,por aqui está entrar na hora do assalto há temperatura ,davam 26.0ºC como máxima,mas não ,já vai nos 26.7ºC sobre um céu limpo e vento quase nulo.

Hoje não deve subir tanto como ontem,que chegou aos 28.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Abr 2013 às 16:48)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu está uma tarde marcada por parca nebulosidade alta e temperaturas amenas, após uma manhã fresca e de nuvens baixas.

Atual 19,8ºC.


----------



## panda (18 Abr 2013 às 17:04)

Temperatura actual 24.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2013 às 18:11)

Boas,os próximos dias dizem que vão vir mais frescos...para soberear  já chega temos muitos mêses pela frente ,vão chegando nuvens altas e já com uma brisa de NW,com 24.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.8ºC / 26.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2013 às 19:26)

Com sol já meio tapado pelas nuvens altas ,a brisa de NW mais forte,já vai limpando o ar quente,com 20.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Abr 2013 às 20:40)

boas

por aqui o dia foi e céu pouco nublado, apesar do nevoeiro da parte da manha, que levantou por volta das 10h. 
o vento soprou fraco a moderado ao meio da tarde. 

temperaturas:  12.3ºC  »  21.8ºC

atualmente o céu esta pouco nublado, por nuvens altas, vento fraco e sigo com 14.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2013 às 21:50)

Boas,a brisa de NW a fazer-se sentir mais ,com 15.3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (18 Abr 2013 às 22:57)

Boa noite a todos,

Extremos hoje em Lamego:

Máxima - 21 graus
mínima - 9 graus


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Abr 2013 às 10:32)

Mínima de 8,1ºC, de momento 12,6ºC e muito vento tanto de noite como agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2013 às 11:46)

Bom dia .

Manhã de muito sol...hoje com o vento moderado de NNE a deixar o ambiente na rua mais fresco,sabe bem este ar corrido ,com 18.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2013 às 13:32)

Boa tarde .

Por aqui continua ar corrido a não deixar por a temperatura em sentido ,com 20.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2013 às 16:55)

A tarde de hoje com a temperatura a suavizar ,com 21.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2013 às 18:13)

Por aqui a temperatura a não fugir muito da sua rota ,hoje a previsão era de 22.0ºC,neste momento 21.8ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (19 Abr 2013 às 19:10)

Boas
Dia de vendaval por aqui, ainda por cima de NE o que deu sensação de frio, com mínima de 4.5ºC e máxima de 14ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Abr 2013 às 20:53)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, com vento moderado por vezes com rajadas fortes. 

temperaturas: 6.8ºC  » 21.8ºC 

atuais: 

ceu limpo, vento moderado e sigo com 16.7ºC


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2013 às 20:56)

boas,
aqui por Lamego, mínima de 6
máxima de 19
dia mais fresco relativamente aos dias anteriores


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2013 às 21:30)

Boas,por aqui aragem continua forte ,com 15.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.1ºC / 22.3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2013 às 09:49)

Mínima de 4,3ºC , de momento 8,6ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2013 às 12:28)

Bom dia

Céu pouco nublado e 11,9ºC por agora.







Mínima de 3,1ºC e alguma geada esta manhã.


----------



## Z13 (20 Abr 2013 às 12:46)

Dan disse:


> Mínima de 3,1ºC e alguma geada esta manhã.



Bela imagem! 

A noite foi de facto fresca, *1,8ºC* na minha zona!


----------



## Serrano (20 Abr 2013 às 16:27)

19.1ºC no Sarzedo, mas esta manhã desceu até 3.2ºC, havendo alguma geada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2013 às 16:28)

Boas ,muito sol e ambiente na rua mais suave ,com 19.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2013 às 19:45)

Boas,final de tarde calma sem vento,com 18.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.3ºC / 20.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2013 às 21:27)

Boas,continua tudo calmo  sem vento,com 14.2ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Abr 2013 às 21:45)

Verde é que não falta por esse país fora, é sem dúvida a primavera mais bonita que estou a viver .


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Abr 2013 às 23:10)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu geralmente limpo, ao contrario do dia de ontem, nao houve vento. apenas na madrugada. 

temperaturas: 6.8ºC »  23.0ºC

atuais. 

ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 14.3ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Abr 2013 às 09:12)

Bom dia, manhã fresquinha *2.7ºC *de minima, neste momento *16.2ºC* e *45%* de *HR*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2013 às 18:37)

Boas ,mais um dia cheio de sol e hoje o ambiente mais quente ,com 24.2ºC e sem vento.

Dados de hoje 11.2ºC / 25.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Abr 2013 às 19:16)

boas

por aqui, dia de sol e sem vento. 

temperaturas:  8.3ºC » 23.9ºC maxima

atuais: 

ceu nublado, sem vento e sigo com 19.7ºC


----------



## Serrano (21 Abr 2013 às 19:49)

17.5ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma máxima de 21.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2013 às 20:00)

Nuvens altas a chegar e sem vento,com 20.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2013 às 22:30)

Boas,tudo calmo ,com 16.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Abr 2013 às 07:21)

Bom dia, céu pouco nublado 

*Temp. 5.8ºC
HR 94%
Pressão 1019 hPa
Vento 0.7 km/h de E*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2013 às 11:38)

Bom dia .

Dia de sol ,mas hoje muito ventoso e ar meio fresco,com 18.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2013 às 14:20)

Boas,por aqui continua o muito sol ,vento ainda com rajadas,com 20.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2013 às 19:12)

Boas,tarde de muito sol e o vento presente ,vento mais calmo e com chegada de nuvens altas a poente ,com 19.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.5ºC / 21.6ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (22 Abr 2013 às 23:10)

Boas

Por aqui foi um dia de sol mas com muito vento de NE desagradável, com temperaturas a variar entre os 6ºC e os 14ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Abr 2013 às 23:50)

boas

dia de sol, com algumas nuvens durante a tarde, vento fraco ao inicio da tarde. 

temperaturas: 11.3ºC » 23.9ºC 

atuais: 

ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 13.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2013 às 19:50)

Boas,mais um dia cheio de sol ,a manhã ainda foi ventosa,pela tarde o vento foi muito fraco e ambiente morno,com 20.3ºC e com sol a escapar-se para trás do cabeço do barrocal .

Dados de hoje 11.4ºC / 22.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2013 às 21:46)

Tudo calmo...nada se mexe ,ainda com 17.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2013 às 12:22)

Bom dia .

Isto por aqui anda muito fraco ...com mais um dia cheio de sol e algum vento de E,com 20.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2013 às 13:24)

Pelo horizonte  já se vê algumas nuvens,com 21.7ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (24 Abr 2013 às 14:08)

Boas

Dia agradável por aqui sol com alguns cúmulos a mistura, pouco vento de SE e  17ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2013 às 20:03)

Boas,tarde de sol e ambiente na rua de primavera...tarde calma ,com 21.2ºC e sem vento.

Dados de hoje 12.9ºC / 23.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Abr 2013 às 21:00)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, com algumas nuvens da parte da tarde, o vento nao apareceu por aqui hoje. 
esteve calor, e a temperatura subiu mais do que o esperado... 

temperaturas: 10.5ºC » 27.7ºC

atuais: ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com uns agradaveis 20.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2013 às 22:02)

Boas,tudo calmo sobre uma noite de lua grande ,com 17.6ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## Dan (25 Abr 2013 às 13:06)

Um autêntico dia de Verão por aqui. Céu limpo e 21,2ºC por agora. Mínima de 12,0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (25 Abr 2013 às 15:09)

22.1ºC no Sarzedo, após uma temperatura mínima de 11ºC.


----------



## invent (25 Abr 2013 às 17:03)

Está um belo dia de feriado, de momento estão uns 26ºC, céu com poucas nuvens, nem acredito que este belo tempo vai mudar...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2013 às 18:59)

Boas,hoje aqueceu novamente...foi quase um dia de verão ,a esta hora ainda com boa têmpera na rua,com 25.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.7ºC / 27.2ºC.

Parece que vêm por ai uns dias mais gostosos .


----------



## Mjhb (25 Abr 2013 às 19:55)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu hoje foi dia mais quente do ano até ao momento, com uma máxima de 23,9ºC. O dia acordou com mínima de 12,0ºC e céu limpo, que ao longo da manhã se foi povoando de cumulus.

Desde o meio da tarde o céu tem vindo a limpar e o vento a aumentar de intensidade.

Atual 20,6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Abr 2013 às 20:59)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, temporariamente nublado por alguns cumulos. nao houve vento, esteve quente. 

temperaturas: 11.5ºC » 28.6ºC

atuais: 

começou a soprar um vento fraco desde o fim da tarde, ceu pouco nublado e sigo com 17.1ºC


----------



## CSOF (26 Abr 2013 às 16:44)

Chove intensamente por estas bandas....trovoada


----------



## Paulo H (26 Abr 2013 às 16:59)

Ouviu-se um trovão há momentos.. O céu está muito escuro a norte e oeste. Da observação do radar, em princípio, por aqui a trovoada irá passar ao lado, por poucos km.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2013 às 17:52)

Boas hoje o dia foi passado por Coimbra...desde de Penela que era visivél o grosso das nuvens ,só com a chegada a C.Branco a cerca de 7km passou do enxuto para o molhado,para trás nem um pingo,sempre com céu limpo,chovia tanto que nem se via a estrada,continua a  e trovoada,com 16.6ºC,desceram 10.0ºC .


----------



## Serrano (26 Abr 2013 às 17:59)

Vai ameaçando a trovoada no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 21.6ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (26 Abr 2013 às 18:27)

Boas

Por aqui sol, caíram um ou dois pingos a bocado, no entanto ouve-se a trovoada a "cantar", em redor, para Este e sul está muito escuro.
17ºC e algum vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2013 às 19:33)

Boas,depois da chuvada,bons momentos de sol...a minha relva do jardim,agredece ,que foi cortada ontem,algumas nuvens e já corre uma brisa mais fresca,com 19.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.9ºC / 26.3ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## Dan (26 Abr 2013 às 20:40)

Céu nublado e 15,0ºC por aqui.


Mais um dia de verão hoje:

12,5ºC / 23,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2013 às 21:38)

Boas,finalmente o ar mais fresquinho...hoje já corre a brisa ,muito melhor este ar fresco ,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Abr 2013 às 00:10)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu encoberto por neblina, até por volta das 11h, depois disso o ceu esteve geralmente nublado. daqui de santa comba via-se bem essa celula de tráz da serra da estrela. 
o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde. 

temperaturas:  13.2ºC »»  23.8ºC 

atualmente estou em Gouveia, esta tudo calmo, ceu nublado sem vento... nao tenho o sensor s funcionar mas devem estar uns 10ºC


----------



## Dan (27 Abr 2013 às 10:11)

Bom dia

Poucas nuvens e 11,2ºC. Mínima de 6,3ºC.


----------



## Serrano (27 Abr 2013 às 15:17)

12.9ºC no Sarzedo, mas com o vento a aumentar a sensação de frio.


----------



## MSantos (27 Abr 2013 às 15:37)

Boa tarde!

O céu está nublado em Bragança, e está bastante fresco, apenas 8.5ºC estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2013 às 16:44)

Boas,hoje por cá...um dia dos meus,mais fresquinho ,o vento vai soprando moderado,de manhã foi mais agressivo ,com 18.2ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## MSantos (27 Abr 2013 às 17:24)

Boas!

Aqui em Bragança caiu à pouco um pequeno aguaceiro de um granizo estranho com formas irregulares, foi esquisito quase parecia neve granular 

Por agora 9.8ºC na estação da ESA-IPB


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2013 às 18:48)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,depois da chuvada,bons momentos de sol...a minha relva do jardim,agredece ,que foi cortada ontem,algumas nuvens e já corre uma brisa mais fresca,com 19.1ºC.
> 
> Dados de hoje 14.9ºC / 26.3ºC e 10.0mm.



As trovoadas e ontem à tarde acabaram por ser generosas em alguns locais:

10,8mm - Trancoso
10,0mm - Castelo Branco
2,3mm - Carrazêda de Ansiães
2,1mm - Moncorvo
1,5mm - Miranda do Douro


----------



## PedroNTSantos (27 Abr 2013 às 21:24)

ESta tarde, a 1400m, na Serra da Estrela: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=566731063348045&set=vb.507282189292933&type=2&theater


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Abr 2013 às 21:34)

Vento forte durante a tarde, com o céu muito carregado a ameaçar chuva. Por agora vento moderado, com o céu limpo e 8.8º.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2013 às 21:41)

Boas,por aqui quem comanda...já é o fresquinho ,com 10.3ºC e vento de NWN.

Dados de hoje 7.0ºC / 18.3ºC.


----------



## jonyyy (27 Abr 2013 às 22:13)

Boas

Dia fresquito por aqui, com a temperatura a não passar dos 9.5ºC nas horas centrais do dia, e com muito vento de NE desagradável. Por agora o céu tem muitas nuvens, sem precipitação e com a temperatura a cair, atualmente nos 3ºC


----------



## jonyyy (27 Abr 2013 às 22:39)

Bem agora começou a neviscar 3ºC


----------



## PedroNTSantos (27 Abr 2013 às 22:55)

Covilhã: *5,7ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Abr 2013 às 00:56)

Céu limpo, 7.0ºc e vento fraco a moderado. Talvez as culturas ainda sobrevivam até hoje.


----------



## Z13 (28 Abr 2013 às 10:17)

Bom dia,

céu limpo e uma bela manhã de sol pelo nordeste, com uns agradáveis *9,5ºC* actuais. 

Esta manhã foi a mais fria do mês de Abril, com uma mínima negativa, de *-1,2ºC*. 

Em algumas zonas pode ter aborrecido os agricultores...


----------



## Dan (28 Abr 2013 às 10:35)

Z13 disse:


> Em algumas zonas pode ter aborrecido os agricultores...



Sim, a geada pode ter feito estragos em alguns locais. As mínimas foram bem baixas, para esta altura do ano. 

Valores mínimos desta manhã, aqui em Bragança:

ESA: -2,1ºC
IPMA: -3,2ºC


Na minha estação registei apenas 0,0ºC de mínima.


----------



## jonyyy (28 Abr 2013 às 13:02)

Boas

Por aqui o dia amanheceu limpinho mas agora já há muitos cúmulos. Esta noite foi bem fresquinha ao chegar aos -2ºC e com muito vento a mistura(o que pode ter sido a safa para as culturas do solo, já para as das arvores)
Por agora continua bastante vento de NNE e com 4.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Abr 2013 às 13:29)

boas

por Gouveia o dia de ontem foi de sol, com o aparecimento de nuvens escurinho ao final do dia.  

hoje de manha deparei-me com Geada e uma minima de -0.4ºC...  pessegos, e as batatas ficaram negrinhas ... mais trabalho para fazer... curar a ver se salvam as batatas. ja chega de frio ja enjoa


atuais: ceu nublado vento moderado e sigo com 12.8ºC


----------



## Serrano (28 Abr 2013 às 15:10)

11.1ºC no Sarzedo, com o céu cada vez mais nublado.


----------



## MSantos (28 Abr 2013 às 15:25)

Boa tarde!

Tal como tinha acontecido ontem , há pouco tivemos aqui um aguaceiro aqui em Bragança que me pareceu de neve granular ou graupel, com temperaturas bem positivas a rondar os 9/10ºC.


----------



## joselamego (28 Abr 2013 às 15:36)

Olá a todos,aqui por lamego a minima foi de 2 graus e máxima atual de 11 graus.
Soube à pouco que nevou ou neva na guarda, alguem confirma?
Aqui está temporariamente nublado


----------



## Dan (28 Abr 2013 às 15:47)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Tal como tinha acontecido ontem , à pouco tivemos aqui um aguaceiro aqui em Bragança que me pareceu de neve granular ou graupel, com temperaturas bem positivas a rondar os 9/10ºC.



O mesmo aqui nesta parte da cidade, um curto aguaceiro de graupel ou água-neve com perto de 10ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2013 às 16:15)

Boas,também não era preciso  tanto ,bom ,não é nada que já tivesse acontecido noutros tempos,nesta altura do campeonato ,boa descida esta noite na temperatura,pela manhã ainda foi de céu limpo com aumento de neblusidade e o vento sempre a correr e ,com 13.7ºC e com sol.

Em volta  muitas nuvens e algumas mais carregadas a deixar ver cortinas de .


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Abr 2013 às 16:45)

Mínima de 4.0ºc aqui, pouca geada pela manhã, não sei se a pouca que se formou destruiu algum campo. Devo ter sido a mínima mais quente de todo o Distrito de Viseu. Bom por agora está uma tarde amena com 16.1ºc e o céu muito escuro.


----------



## MSantos (28 Abr 2013 às 16:52)

Dan disse:


> O mesmo aqui nesta parte da cidade, um curto aguaceiro de graupel ou água-neve com perto de 10ºC.



Não sabia que era possível cair graupel com 10ºC, contudo foi o que acabou mesmo por acontecer. 

Por agora céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade e 11.9ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Abr 2013 às 18:58)

Neva com alguma intensidade na estância de ski da Serra da Estrela segundo a Livecam! Aqui tem chuvido pingas grossas, com 14.7ºc.


----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2013 às 19:49)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Neva com alguma intensidade na estância de ski da Serra da Estrela segundo a Livecam! Aqui tem chuvido pingas grossas, com 14.7ºc.



Só deu para salpicar...


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Abr 2013 às 19:57)

Porque motivo o radar só tem disponibilizado imagens de meia em meia hora, não era de 10min em 10min?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2013 às 20:07)

Boas,por aqui a noite vai ficar perigosa ,com céu limpo e o vento mais calmo,com 11.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.4ºC / 15.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2013 às 21:59)

Céu limpo e vento mais fraco,com 9.7ºC.


----------



## Norther (29 Abr 2013 às 00:06)

Trancoso pelas 5:30 parece que também nevou á passagem de uma célula, vi uma foto e caia bem


----------



## Norther (29 Abr 2013 às 10:49)

Neva em Trancoso, mandaram-me agora uma mensagem


----------



## jonyyy (29 Abr 2013 às 10:56)

Boas
Depois de uma manha que até esteve algum sol, pelas 9h30 começou a nevar bem( mas devido a altura do ano em que estamos sempre duvidei que juntasse algo) mas agora neva tanto que já estou a mudar de ideias.
 Com 1.5ºC vento forte de NE


----------



## Norther (29 Abr 2013 às 10:58)

jonyyy disse:


> Boas
> Depois de uma manha que até esteve algum sol, pelas 9h30 começou a nevar bem( mas devido a altura do ano em que estamos sempre duvidei que juntasse algo) mas agora neva tanto que já estou a mudar de ideias.
> Com 1.5ºC vento forte de NE



Faz ai um video


----------



## diogortrick (29 Abr 2013 às 10:59)

Aqui na Guarda já neva á uma hora sem parar com períodos de grande intensidade e existe alguma acumulação excepto nas estradas.


----------



## diogortrick (29 Abr 2013 às 10:59)

jonyyy disse:


> Boas
> Depois de uma manha que até esteve algum sol, pelas 9h30 começou a nevar bem( mas devido a altura do ano em que estamos sempre duvidei que juntasse algo) mas agora neva tanto que já estou a mudar de ideias.
> Com 1.5ºC vento forte de NE



Adiantaste-te.


----------



## Norther (29 Abr 2013 às 11:04)

no cimo da Covilhã também parece que neva, to ver webcam do Spiritmind


----------



## Serrano (29 Abr 2013 às 11:07)

Via telemóvel, chega a informação de que está a nevar no Sarzedo, algo muito raro para um 29 de Abril...


----------



## jonyyy (29 Abr 2013 às 11:07)

Aqui vão algumas imagens de a pouquito, com alguma acumulação na erva e na terra






[/IMG]









Nesta altura já não estava a espera que juntasse no solo, é muito lindo, mas vem estragar os pequenos rebentos que estão a nascer


----------



## Norther (29 Abr 2013 às 11:09)

webcam de Trancoso tapada com neve :-)


----------



## jonyyy (29 Abr 2013 às 11:10)

Norther disse:


> Faz ai um video



Vídeo não dá grande treta, porque é de telemóvel, mas já pus fotos e da para ver


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2013 às 11:13)

Bom dia .

Por aqui já vai caindo aguaceiros bem frios puxados a vento,com 6.9ºC e o céu encoberto .


----------



## Norther (29 Abr 2013 às 11:18)

tao boas jonyyy


----------



## ppereira (29 Abr 2013 às 11:37)

Imagens da Radio Altitude


----------



## jonyyy (29 Abr 2013 às 11:42)

As minhas pequenas sementeiras enterradas...









ehehehe

Neste momento já está a parar de cair


----------



## duero (29 Abr 2013 às 12:12)

¿A que altitud nieva en Portugal?

En Salamanca a 800 metros y a 100 kilometros de la frontera (Saucelle-Freixo de Espada a Cinta), está nevando y ha dejado unos pocos centimetros, en ciudades como Avila y Segovia (a 1000 metros de altitud) tienen unos 8 centimetros de espesor.


----------



## Norther (29 Abr 2013 às 12:16)

duero disse:


> ¿A que altitud nieva en Portugal?
> 
> En Salamanca a 800 metros y a 100 kilometros de la frontera (Saucelle-Freixo de Espada a Cinta), está nevando y ha dejado unos pocos centimetros, en ciudades como Avila y Segovia (a 1000 metros de altitud) tienen unos 8 centimetros de espesor.




Pelo que me apercebi acima dos 800 metros duero


----------



## duero (29 Abr 2013 às 12:21)

jonyyy disse:


> Boas
> Depois de uma manha que até esteve algum sol, pelas 9h30 começou a nevar bem( mas devido a altura do ano em que estamos sempre duvidei que juntasse algo) mas agora neva tanto que já estou a mudar de ideias.
> Com 1.5ºC vento forte de NE



Desconozco como es la Guardia, mas recuerdo el 1 de Mayo de 2003 que nevo un bocado por la mañana en Valladolid a 700 metros. Recuerdo que la manifestación del dia del trabajo nevaba un poco. 

A altitudes de 1000 metros a 200 kms de la frontera portuguesa si nevo, con acumulaciones de 3 o 4 centimetros. 

Estos son acontecimientos poco frecuentes mas no tan extraños, pues si pueden acontecer cada cierto tiempo, aunque nosotros no los recordemos.

Es posible que el 1 de Mayo de 2003 también nevara en La Guardia.


----------



## duero (29 Abr 2013 às 12:22)

Norther disse:


> Pelo que me apercebi acima dos 800 metros duero


----------



## jonyyy (29 Abr 2013 às 12:38)

duero disse:


> Desconozco como es la Guardia, mas recuerdo el 1 de Mayo de 2003 que nevo un bocado por la mañana en Valladolid a 700 metros. Recuerdo que la manifestación del dia del trabajo nevaba un poco.
> 
> A altitudes de 1000 metros a 200 kms de la frontera portuguesa si nevo, con acumulaciones de 3 o 4 centimetros.
> 
> ...



Sim isso é verdade, já nevou algumas vezes em Maio, a minha madrinha disse que até já em Junho( e ela tem 65 anos).Mas a questão aqui não é o nevar, porque nevar, neva bastantes vezes, a questão é nevar o suficiente para acumular, temos que ver que a maioria destas perturbações entram pelo cantábrico, e acumulam nuvens e precipitação quer na região de Burgos quer pelo seguimento do sistema central(por isso é que nestas situações neva mais em Burgos, Sória, Segóvia e Avila, do que por exemplo em Valladolid e Salamanca, e Guarda). Se for uma perturbação do Atlântico já é diferente, mas quando é nesta altura penso que a maioria entram mesmo pela biscaia e cantábrico. Por exemplo em Reinosa (800m) neva mais com estas entradas que em Avila 1100m


----------



## diogortrick (29 Abr 2013 às 12:43)

E volta a cair com alguma intensidade. Não é assim tão anormal nevar nesta altura. Agora nevar tanto tempo seguido e acumular desta maneira não é nada normal.


----------



## jonyyy (29 Abr 2013 às 12:52)

diogortrick disse:


> E volta a cair com alguma intensidade. Não é assim tão anormal nevar nesta altura. Agora nevar tanto tempo seguido e acumular desta maneira não é nada normal.



sim realmente, mas já não é tao grossa como a bocado ehehe


----------



## Norther (29 Abr 2013 às 13:05)

na encosta acima da Covilhã também neva bem, nota-se bem as cortinas, nunca pensei, e esta muito frio com vento de leste moderado que faz descer a sensação termica


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2013 às 13:20)

Ao meio - dia, a Guarda estava com uma temperatura negativa (-0,2 ºC) e com precipitação.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2013 às 15:32)

*Neve cai na região da Guarda em plena Primavera*


> A cidade e a região da Guarda assistem hoje à queda de neve, mas não há registo de problemas rodoviários, uma vez que os flocos "não pegam" nas estradas, disse à agência Lusa fonte da protecção civil.
> 
> Na cidade da Guarda, onde os termómetros marcam dois graus de temperatura máxima, a neve começou a cair por volta das 09:30.
> 
> ...



Belo. E, belos registos pessoal .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2013 às 16:23)

Boas,por aqui continua em marcha o fresquinho ,muitas nuvens e sol,a temperatura agora subir alguma coisa na útima meia hora,com 12.8ºC e vento moderado de NNE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2013 às 17:56)

Boas,por aqui acabou de cair mais uns aguaceiros com descida brusca ,com 9.2ºC.


----------



## irpsit (29 Abr 2013 às 18:25)

Só para partilhar de aqui na Islândia também estámos com uma invulgar primavera fria, cheia de nortada, uma entrada polar que se espalha desde o Pólo até Portugal. Daí o vosso frio e o nevão na Guarda. Aqui tenho temperaturas entre os -10ºC e 0ºC, um pouco invulgar para final de Abril, e especialmente quando já dura há bastante tempo.


----------



## jonyyy (29 Abr 2013 às 19:48)

Por aqui a tarde continua com céu bem carregado, mas por agora já sem precipitação temperatura máxima de hoje ficou-se pelos 3.5ºC quando a pouco se mostrou o sol, agora está de novo em queda, com 2.5ºC e muito vento de NE


----------



## Serra do Açor (29 Abr 2013 às 21:35)

Boa noite , por aqui havia formação de geada ao amanhecer , durante a manhã também nevou na Serra do Açor sendo que na encosta virada a Leste nevava a cerca de 816 mts  sem acumulação e pequenos farrapos , aos 1100 mts a temperatura nos - 1º , algum frio aos 1100 mts devido ao Windchill.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2013 às 22:17)

Boas,céu pouco nublado e algum vento moderado,com 9.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.8ºC / 13.2ºC e 0.4mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Abr 2013 às 22:32)

Rajadas de vento moderado a forte, com 9,5ºc e chuviscos.


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Abr 2013 às 23:05)

É provável que esteja a nevar na Nogueira...está a chover na cidade com temperatura a rondar os 3.5º!


----------



## joselamego (29 Abr 2013 às 23:28)

Boas,
aqui por Lamego dia frio, com temperatura máxima de 8
Chuva gelada durante a manhã quando a temperatura era de 4 graus.
A cota da neve esteve pelos 800 metros, caiu neve em Bigorne (fica a 950 metros altitude e pertence concelho Lamego) e as serras de chavães.

temperatura atual - 5 graus


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Abr 2013 às 00:20)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> aqui por Lamego dia frio, com temperatura máxima de 8
> Chuva gelada durante a manhã quando a temperatura era de 4 graus.
> A cota da neve esteve pelos 800 metros, caiu neve em Bigorne (fica a 950 metros altitude e pertence concelho Lamego) e as serras de chavães.
> ...



 Só mesmo no Caramulo é que não neva... Enfim


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Abr 2013 às 00:33)

Acho que o radar está a sonhar com precipitação. Segundo a imagen das 00:00, há precipitação para estes lados, a realidade é que não choveu rigorosamente nada desde uns chuviscos uma hora atrás, sensivelmente. Verdade seja dita que acumulação é muito fraca.


----------



## AnDré (30 Abr 2013 às 11:35)

Em Montemuro ainda há neve nos pontos mais altos da serra:








Na serra da Estrela a neve não é muita, mas está presente:


----------



## jonyyy (30 Abr 2013 às 13:08)

Boas

Dia  fresquito, encoberto mas sem precipitação por aqui, temperatura nos
4ºC mas com muito menos vento que ontem o que dá uma sensação de menos frio


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2013 às 14:57)

Boa tarde.

Hoje tudo mais calmo ...dia sem frio e vento,dia muitas nuvens e o sol ainda não se deu por ele ,com 14.2ºC que é a máxima até ao momento.


----------



## Dan (30 Abr 2013 às 18:24)

Tarde chuvosa por aqui, com 8ºC neste momento.

Durante a noite e madrugada nevou com acumulação aos 900m. Ao final da manhã ainda havia bastante neve na serra da Nogueira.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2013 às 19:42)

Boas,a tarde ainda foi de muitas nuvens com alguns momentos de sol,neste momento céu pouco nublado pela zona e sol,com 14.2ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 7.2ºC / 16.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2013 às 21:57)

Por aqui tudo calmo,com algumas nuvens,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Abr 2013 às 21:58)

boas

por aqui a madrugada foi de vento moderado até ao inicio da manha... o ceu esteve geralmente muito nublado mas nao choveu hoje... 

temperatura: 8.0ºC » 18.8ºC 

atuais: ceu muito nublado, sem vento e sigo com 12.3ºC

bons registos ai pela Guarda e restantes zonas


----------



## joselamego (30 Abr 2013 às 23:30)

Boas,
aqui por Lamego hoje a temperatura esteve um pouco mais alta,
máxima de 12
mínima de 5

todo o dia nublado, choveu de tarde, foi mais chuviscos e chuva fraca
a esta hora também chuvisca


----------

